# most complete art?



## never-finished-learning (Feb 7, 2014)

So I have some training in some very different areas but I always want to learn more... so does anybody out there have any suggestions on a complete martial art or martial system? when I say complete I mean ground tech., weapons, strikes, blocks, pressure points, etc. etc. you get the point


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 7, 2014)

Many systems include something for all ranges, some form of pressure points, and so on.  Some systems include weapons; some places have simply grafted weapons in.  The catch is that, generally, the more you throw into a system, the less focus it can have on it.  Lots of systems have some close range, ground oriented grappling techniques, but few have the depth and mastery of them that is found in Brazillian JiuJitsu.  Many systems have a few throws -- but none will have them as deeply integrated as judo or aikido.  Most have some form of kicking -- but few will hold a candle to TKD.  And so on...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2014)

...for which reason cross-training 2-3 complementary systems is the way many of us go!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Feb 8, 2014)

arnisador said:


> ...for which reason cross-training 2-3 complementary systems is the way many of us go!



ok - off topic - but WHERE have you been???


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2014)

Indiana!


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 9, 2014)

never-finished-learning said:


> So I have some training in some very different areas but I always want to learn more... so does anybody out there have any suggestions on a complete martial art or martial system? when I say complete I mean ground tech., weapons, strikes, blocks, pressure points, etc. etc. you get the point



All martial arts are complete, in that they are an expression of a complete philosophy expressed through combative techniques and exercises centered in a specific context (for that art). No arts are "complete" in that they contain everything. Some may be more comprehensive (have a broader set of skills) than others... but you can't have a martial art that has everything, as that's simply not practical. The reason it's not practical is that every martial art deals with a particular context... which is different to other contexts. And differences in contexts will change what a martial art requires. No art deals with all contexts, it'd be like saying that every menu in every restaurant has all cuisines on it. A French Restaurant isn't likely to have German strudel, or Indian curries... it's not meant to. By the same token, certain contexts will necessarily require different skill sets, but not others. Traditional arts rarely deal with ground work, for example, especially if there is a history of armoured combat, or battlefield application, as it's just too damn dangerous to have it there... but there'll be quite a lot of weapons work. Of course, from there, the question is, what weapons? Different cultural contexts will take you towards some weapons, but not others. Battlefield weapons will tend towards projectile (firearms, archery) and long weapons (spears, polearms). Non-battlefield weapons systems will more likely go towards duelling weapons (sword, short sword, small firearms, knives etc), concealable weapons, short weapons, non-bladed (potentially non-lethal) weapons, and so on. Again, different cultural contexts will lead to preferences for striking over grappling, or vice versa... and none of that matters at all. All that matters is that you pick an art that suits the context you want to use it for... the individual skills aren't that important. 

So where are you going to use your training (potentially)? Are you going to use it? If you're going to use it in a competitive format, look to the skills for that competition type.MMA requires a different skill set to TKD, which is different to boxing, which is different to Judo, which is different to Sanshou, which is different to Kendo, which is different to Fencing.... etc. If you're going to use it in security work, then learn the local laws and requirements.... some areas won't allow you to be armed, some will, some won't allow you to kick or use a closed fist, others will. What's available to you in that context? Are you going to use it in a modern self defence situation? What is the most likely form of assault you're potentially going to deal with? Social or asocial violence? Is it a resource predator, or a drunk guy at a bar? Will you be by yourself, or alone? While you can't predict exactly what'll happen, you should have an idea of what is more likely based on your life (where you live, where you go, what you do, who you're surrounded by, etc). From there, you'll need to know your local self defence laws. Are firearms legal? If so, what are the restrictions? Do you understand Present Ability and what that means? Do you have a Duty to Retreat, or a Stand Your Ground law? How about Castle Doctrine? Do you understand de-escalation and avoidance strategies? How about awareness? Do you know what to be aware of? How do you recognise an attack? And, you may notice, none of that has really anything to do with the list you gave of included aspects of a martial art.

Are you not looking for a martial art for practical application (in real world self defence)? What are you looking for it for? Fitness, co-ordination, confidence? Why do you need weapons? Are you looking to use weapons, or defend against them, or both? If you're not looking for practical modern application, or real world application, would something like Iaido work for you? Or Kendo? Or some traditional Jujutsu systems? Are you interested in historical arts, or just something for the here and now? 

All of these, and many more, are questions that lead you to one system or another... and there can be many that suit the same answers, rather than just one. Honestly, the primary motivations for someone asking for a single-answer solution the way you are is either ego (wanting to be more than everyone else) or fear (thinking they need to have everything because they're scared of a small chance of encountering some nightmare attacker).... neither of which are particularly helpful, or realistic. In the end, this always comes down to a single question... what's nearby for you? Because, when all's said and done, if I was to suggest that you really should be learning Takenouchi Ryu, as they have striking, throws, locks, chokes, kicks, many weaponry forms (including integration into their jujutsu), adapted weaponry (they actually teach umbrella and cooking pots as part of their "weaponry" component... versions from 16th Century Japan, of course, though), but the only school for you to attend would mean you'd need to move to Japan, well, that's a little pointless. Additionally, if you don't care about history or traditions, no matter how well that art suits everything else you've described, it'd be a terrible match, and you wouldn't suit the school... so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 10, 2014)

It is a tough question because there really is something to be said for being a jack of all trades but master of none. Plus some people say that a style's strengths are also its weaknesses.


----------

